# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  No Waterproof cert

## Twominator

Hi all, 
Have been renovating for about 18 months, and have been on a go slow for the past 9 months due to FIFO work commitments 
Prior to that had a new ensuite and downstairs bathroom put in, waterproofed and tiled. have had no issues. 
I still owe the waterproofer/tiler some cash, so thought nothing of getting the cert for waterproofing once I paid him in full, but he seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth. No receipt either as he said he would provide once fully paid. His mobile is dead and cant find a reference to him on the internet. He was recommended by a friend and was a sole trader. 
Now I have a fully tiled working bathroom and ensuite, but no cert which I need for overall building certification. 
Can anyone please offer some advice/options as I really don't want to, and cant afford, to rip it all out and start again. 
In QLD by the way. 
Thanks

----------


## METRIX

Not much you can do, as nobody will give you a certificate for someone else s work which they cannot see how it was done. 
I know I would not give one out, as I have seen many dodgy waterproofing jobs done by supposed "licensed guys" but they were not actually licensed in the end.
If you have his license number, all you can do is provide this to the certifying authority, and hopefully if he is also licensed waterproof they may be able to help you, but wouldn't count on it.

----------


## cyclic

So you did not check him through QBCC first ?

----------


## mudbrick

Do those shower sealing companies issue certificates? 
There are heaps of bathrooms done by disappearing tilers who say they can do waterproofing and issue Certs.
Of course you never see a certificate or receipt out of them but your case seems different if you still owe the guy money and he's not hounding you for it.

----------


## phild01

Is what you doing owner build.  My certifier does not require a certificate, me being the responsible entity.  They just inspected that it was done. 
These things only seem necessary for warranty claims.  Can a stat dec from you guarantee a warranty!

----------


## METRIX

> There are heaps of bathrooms done by disappearing tilers who say they can do waterproofing and issue Certs.
> .

  Yep, very common, most don;t even mention certificate, they just say yes I will waterproof it.

----------


## Twominator

> Is what you doing owner build.  My certifier does not require a certificate, me being the responsible entity.  They just inspected that it was done. 
> These things only seem necessary for warranty claims.  Can a stat dec from you guarantee a warranty!

   HiPhild01 
Yes its Owner build. However, they didnt inspect it (i have some photos but thats all). I suppose i can ask my certifier and see what they will say. 
Cheers

----------


## sol381

Up here a tiler can do the waterproofing if he does the tiling himself.. He doesn't have to carry a waterproofing licence. He cant go and waterproof for  someone and let them tile tho.. My tiler does it for me all the time.. Just provides a form 16 at the end.. No drama. Seems like this guys pic might be on a milk carton soon or taken by aliens. 
If you genuinely cant find him and you have pics i cant see much of a problem..All up to the certifier if hes in a good mood or not. Certifiers dont inspect waterproofing you just need a form 16.  Good luck with it.

----------


## ringtail

According to this, waterproofing is part of a tilers licence and therfore they can waterproof whatever they like for whoever they like regardless of whether they do the tiling or not.  Wall and Floor Tiling | Queensland Building and Construction Commission

----------


## sol381

Never knew that.. i think my bloke wont do it because he doesn't trust others to tile on his waterproofing.. Very easy to damage it and if there is a problem, hard to prove if its a waterproof fault or from the person tiling i guess.

----------


## ringtail

Me either but there it is. Agree with not trusting others though. Then again, companies like wetseal trust anyone to tile over their work and still give a 10yr written warranty.

----------

